# Problems with PPC and IrDA



## cacus (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi there! i'm new here, but as desperate as i am, i leave the greetings and start to tell you my drama:

I have a ViewSonic V35 Pocket PC, a PC with WinXP SP2, and an IrDA adapter called Kingsun KS-959 via USB...
Succeed then that, i want to syncronice with ActiveSync 4.2 via IrDA, but even following the help guide i cant make it get connected...
Let's say then: i connect the IrDA adapter, put the PDA at less than 5 cm pointing directly with it's IrDA (facing the adapter's IrDA correctly), windows does detect that there's a Pocket_PC in the range, but when i open up ActiveSync and try to connect it keeps trying to find wich connection is there available, it finds the IrDA as an option obviously, but ASync just keeps trying to get the connection between the PPC and the PC...
I dont understand what is going on, because i also have noticed that with the PPC i cant send anything to the PC, it stills like waiting, and the PPC screen shows "Pending"... This could be a problem of incompatibility between IrDA standars???
It has me carelessly, i need to syncronice my PDA, it's indispensable to me...
The PPC's IrDA works, because as i said before WinXP detects this without any problem... Equally, testing with my Zire 71 it was possible to send information between both machines via IrDA...
I hope it has a solution, i lost my PPC's craddle and, sincerely, here in my country its too expensive to buy original cables or something like that!

Thanks a lot!
Greetings!

cacus


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is the infrared set up and enabled on the computer you're trying to connect to?


----------



## cacus (Aug 30, 2006)

certainly, YES!
The USB IrDA works with my Zire 71 and with my Alcatel 557a... it detects the PPC but the connection never starts to send/recieve information.

cacus


----------

